# [V] Intel E8200, P45 Board, DDR2 RAM, Netzteil...



## flipflop (23. Juni 2011)

Bitte schließen, Danke!


----------



## flipflop (26. Juni 2011)

Der RAM ist weg, die anderen schönen Sachen sind noch zu haben


----------



## flipflop (28. Juni 2011)

......


----------



## flipflop (30. Juni 2011)

@mod: Bitte schließen / löschen, vielen Dank!


----------

